
How I would build Uber - leeale10
https://airdev.co/post/how-i-would-build-uber-1522267669199x775452761445194600
======
EtherealEntity
Nope, where is all of the data on the trip points? See
[https://movement.uber.com/cities?lang=en-
US](https://movement.uber.com/cities?lang=en-US) ; they have a lot more data
than just start/end point. What about Surge pricing? What about Uber types
(Uber X versus XL) etc.

------
RangerScience
What's "Bubble" as in "build Uber in Bubble"? It's not a convenient term to
search.

~~~
leeale10
You're right! I now link to Bubble.is in the article, which a reader can
click. Thanks for the feedback

